# Wer Kündigt noch alles sein Aion Account



## Silentpups (2. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Aion Community,

ich nöchte mal gerne eine Rundfrage machen wer alles sein Aion Account Kündigt? "warum wegen Server Banlanc"

Ich werd mein Account Kündigen, wenn sie es innerhalb von 2 Wochen nicht auf die Reie bekommen haben.

L.G


----------



## Xelyna* (2. August 2010)

Ich habe bereits gekündigt und bin wieder zu WoW zurück, es bietet mir doch einfach mehr für mein Geld.

Aion ist leider nicht das was ich mir erhoft hatte, auch nicht nach dem Patch, und durch das ungleichgewicht wurde es nur schlimmer, es ist mir einfach zuviel time und money sink, WoW gilt allerdings auch nur zur überbrückung bis Final Fantasy 14 endlich raus kommt.


----------



## Gate505 (2. August 2010)

He Süss,

ich bin mir sicher das die das hinbekommen, zumal sie wissen das den Geld flöten geht wenn sie nichts unternehmen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Deadwool (2. August 2010)

Wegen "Server Banlanc" kündige ich meinen Account bestimmt nicht. Was ist das eigentlich ?
Ich hab meinen Account eben reakitiviert ! AION 2.0 ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna* (2. August 2010)

Gate505 schrieb:


> He Süss,
> 
> ich bin mir sicher das die das hinbekommen, zumal sie wissen das den Geld flöten geht wenn sie nichts unternehmen.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Wär ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, Aion ist für Ncsoft nur ein netter Nebenverdienst in Europa, und wie "schnell" sie sind hat man ja in der zeit seit Releas gemerkt, man muss nur mal den Kundendienst kontaktieren um die volle Qualität Ncsoft zu genießen...


----------



## Type your name here (2. August 2010)

Ich mach auch mal ne Umfrage auf:

*Wer will das Silentpups aus dem Buffed Forum gebannt wird?*

-* Ja raus mit dem Kerl*

oder

-* Ja raus mit dem Kerl (und das gleich doppelt)*

Jedesmal muss man deinen geisitgen Dünnschiss lesen, In Foren in Kommentaren...und überall steht nur Mist


----------



## Silentpups (2. August 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Ich mach auch mal ne Umfrage auf:
> 
> *Wer will das Silentpups aus dem Buffed Forum gebannt wird?*
> 
> ...




Tja da merkt man leider das du nicht weist was gerade auf den Servern abgeht, und wenn man Elyos auf den Server Kromede spielt und die Gilde getranst ist und ich jetzt nicht mal hinterherkomme kannst, ist das spiel für mich gerade nervig. Und ich wollte nur gerne wissen ob viele davon betroffen sind.

Und werd bitte nicht persönlich und bleib Sachlich danke für dein Verständniss.


----------



## Kizna (2. August 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Tja da merkt man leider das du nicht weist was gerade auf den Servern abgeht, und wenn man Elyos auf den Server Kromede spielt und die Gilde getranst ist und ich jetzt nicht mal hinterherkomme kannst, ist das spiel für mich gerade nervig. Und ich wollte nur gerne wissen ob viele davon betroffen sind.
> 
> Und werd bitte nicht persönlich und bleib Sachlich danke für dein Verständniss.




Ich verstehe den Frust, nur gibt es bei deiner Umfrage entweder weis oder schwarz. Serverbalance war grob gesagt noch nie wirklich bei Aion da. Mal hatten für drei Wochen die Asmos den Abyss, mal hatten es die Elyos. Das die Elyos jetzt gar keinen Stich mehr landen ist ein anderes Thema. Balance ist in meinen Augen, wenn sich zwei Fraktionen stundenlang um ein Gebiet streiten und es nur Centimeter in eine Richtung geht. Bestes Beispiel hier war Daoc. Drei Fraktionen die sich gegenseitig bekämpft haben. Wurde eine zu mächtig, schlossen sich die anderen beiden zwangsmäßig zusammen und vertrieben sie. Danach kam es wieder zu internen Kriegen und der Kampf der drei Fraktionen ging weiter. Aion versucht das ansatzmäßig mit den Balaur zu schaffen, was aber durch eine KI gesteuerte Rasse einfach nicht möglich ist. Aus dem Grund hoffe ich auf Guild Wars 2. Dort soll es auch wieder drei Fraktion geben. Aion werde ich mit 2.0 wieder eine zeitlang aktiv spielen. Bis dahin hat NCsoft Zeit die Suppe auszubaden.


----------



## Silentpups (2. August 2010)

ja das hoffe ich auch das sie es wieder hinbekommen, was mich aber nervt das meine gilde jetzt auf Thor ist und ich war die Tage nicht online und guck jetzt blöde in die Röhre und kann mit den nur noch über TS reden das nervt mich echt. . .


----------



## Kizna (2. August 2010)

Thor? Na viel Spaß mit Awaken soweit der Transfer wieder frei ist. Aber wie gesagt, ich verstehe das völlig. Komplette Legionen wurden auseinander gerissen durch den Mist. Eigentlich hätte es den Leuten von NCspft klar sein müssen, was sie mit dem Transfer anrichten.


----------



## La Saint (2. August 2010)

@TE

Gemach, gemach. Nur weil du vielleicht gerade etwas öfter gegankt wirst als üblich muß man doch nicht gleich das Handtuch werfen.

Die Umfrage ist eh witzlos. Die Leute, die hier Pro-Aion posten werden sowieso weiterspielen. Die hier Kontra posten, stammen in der Regel von WoW und werden auch wieder dahin zurückkehren. Das hat aber nichts mit Aion zu tun. Das machen die bei jedem Spiel. Du wirst deine Entscheidung also vollkommen allein treffen müssen. So wie sich das für erwachsene Leute gehört ^^.

Aion hat einen Designfehler, und zwar die Notwendigkeit des Fraktionsgleichgewichts. Zwar hat NCSoft ein Kontrollsystem mittels Balaur und Buffs/Debuffs eingebaut, aber wohl nicht mit einem so krassen Ungleichgewicht gerechnet. Aber das ist ein technisches Problem, und technische Probleme lassen sich jederzeit lösen.

Man kann es zum Beispiel wie bei WoW angehen. Als man dort vor 4 Jahren mehrere Stunden auf ein BG warten mußte, weil sich von einer Fraktion nicht genügend Leute anmeldeten, da wurden von Blizzard die Realmpools eingeführt. Das war quasi eine virtuelle Serverzusammenlegung im PvP-Bereich. Das gleiche hat man vor kurzem noch einmal für den PVE-Bereich gemacht. Vermutlich, weil für die Low-Level-Instanzen nicht mehr genügend Schlüsselchars (Tank/Heal) im jeweiligen Levelbereich auf einem Server sind.

Genau das Gleiche könnte NCSoft jetzt auch machen. Ein serverübergreifender Abyss zum Beispiel.

Wie war Fonzy? Er war cooooool. Ok, dann laßt uns alle kleine Fonzies sein (Frei nach Pulp Fiction).

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Xelyna* (2. August 2010)

> Die Umfrage ist eh witzlos. Die Leute, die hier Pro-Aion posten werden sowieso weiterspielen


. 

Ist logisch, genau das soll die umfrage ja erfassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Die hier Kontra posten, stammen in der Regel von WoW und werden auch wieder dahin zurückkehren. Das hat aber nichts mit Aion zu tun. Das machen die bei jedem Spiel



Das hat sehr wohl was mit Aion zu tun, ich kehre auch immer wieder zur selben Wimpern Tusche zurück, ganz einfach weil sie Qualitativ für mich das beste ergebniss bringt, was das mit WoW zu tun haben soll weiß ich nicht, auser villeicht das es den leuten mehr spaß macht, warum man das jedes mal als vorwurf oder als gegenargument benutz versteh ich generell nicht, Wenn man Argumentiert dann sollte man das nicht in den man andere sachen verschlechtert, sondern seine Argumente für eine sache stärkt.

Mal ein beispiel, ich hab mit meinen freundeskreis Aion angefangen (von dem übrigens keiner mehr spielt und wir waren 12 leute) und davon haben grad mal ich und nen kumpel Wow gespielt, der rest waren RL bekanntschaften, Final Fantasy 11 spieler oder Guildwars spieler die ich alle zu Aion zusammengetrommelt habe.

Allein da hinkt schon die aussage, Klar kommen viele von WoW, Das spiel hat ja auch mehr als genug spieler, und wenn diese zurückgehen dann hat das eben seinen grund, und das liegt eben daran das den Leuten WoW mehr spaß macht, was werder schlimm, noch falsch ist.



> . Du wirst deine Entscheidung also vollkommen allein treffen müssen. So wie sich das für erwachsene Leute gehört ^^.


Er wollt mit der umfrage keine entscheidung treffen, die hat er schon getroffen mit der aussage das er kündigt wenn das in 2wochen nicht geändert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aion hat einen Designfehler, und zwar die Notwendigkeit des Fraktionsgleichgewichts. Zwar hat NCSoft ein Kontrollsystem mittels Balaur und Buffs/Debuffs eingebaut, aber wohl nicht mit einem so krassen Ungleichgewicht gerechnet. Aber das ist ein technisches Problem, und technische Probleme lassen sich jederzeit lösen.



Richtig, sie lassen sich jederzeit lösen, die frage ist nur, wann sie es machen, wie gesgat, europa ist nur ein netter nebenverdienst und man merkt das NCsoft für europa nur minimale Resourcen opfert, Da ist man selbst von Guildwars besseres gewohnt gewesen, seit Tabularasa war mein bild von Ncsoft allgemein getrübt obwohl ich so lange guildwars gespielt hab, und nach Aion bestätigt sich das Europa für Ncsoft einfach nicht mehr interessant ist.


----------



## Nahemis (2. August 2010)

Warum sollte ich kündigen? Für mich läuft es momentan ganz gut und ich finde genügend Spieler auf meinem Server, Balance hin oder her. 
Ich habe gerade lvl 40 geschaft und nun freue ich mich auf Stahlharke. Und auf Patch 2.0 freue ich mich auch. Scheiß auf den WoW Müll :-)


----------



## Xelyna* (2. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich kündigen? Für mich läuft es momentan ganz gut und ich finde genügend Spieler auf meinem Server, Balance hin oder her.
> Ich habe gerade lvl 40 geschaft und nun freue ich mich auf Stahlharke. Und auf Patch 2.0 freue ich mich auch. Scheiß auf den WoW Müll :-)



Ich wünschte ich wär auch noch in der Phase wo ich am leveln war, ich muss zu geben, sie war zwar am anfang zäh aber als ich mit meinen jäger so um die 35 war ging es einfach gut ab der jäger wird ne richtige killer Maschine =)

Das Problem bei mir auf dem Server ist aber zb das wir kaum noch Asmos haben, dadurch könn wir natürlich nicht anständig PvP machen/ Es ist langweilig, und da fangen dann Balance probleme einfach an zu nerven, das hat früher in Warhammer schon verdammt viele Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Nahemis (2. August 2010)

Huhu Silent,

Gehst du wieder zurück zu WoW? Bekommt man doch Augenkrebs von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denk drann SWTOR kommt erst nächstes Jahr also noch genügend Zeit um den Lichking noch zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.s: Jetzt haben schon über 34 Mitglieder abgestimmt. Ich wußte gar nicht, das es hier so viele Aion-Spieler gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (2. August 2010)

hey Nahemis :-) alles gut bei dir ? nein ich gehe bestimmt nicht zu WoW zurück, ich zock schön Battle-field weiter :-9 
macht einfach sau viel spass. . .


----------



## Nahemis (2. August 2010)

Jo das Spiel rockt. Du hättest ja ruhig mal online kommen können ich zock schon die ganze Zeit, du Pappnase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. August 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aion Community,
> 
> ich nöchte mal gerne eine Rundfrage machen wer alles sein Aion Account Kündigt? "warum wegen Server Banlanc"


Wie ich hörte, kündigt Hans, Franz, Sepp, Karl, Otto, Fritz, Eddie, Herbert, Arnim, Achim, Berthold, Egon, Donald, Eugen, Gottfried, Friedrich, Heinrich, Florian, Alex, Günther, Hubert, Gerhard, Thomas, Rupert, Rudi, Lukas, Daniel. Ach ja, Felix hört auch auf ...

Mit anderen Worten: eine solche Umfrage ist völlig sinnlos. Was soll es Dir bringen, wenn hier ein paar Leute schreiben, dass sie wie Du unzufrieden sind und aufhören? Dass Du Dich nicht so alleine fühlst? Kommt dann da ein bisschen Wärme bei Dir auf?


----------



## Toxxical (2. August 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder zu WoW gewechselt und warte auf SWTOR.


----------



## Tonkra (3. August 2010)

Xelyna* schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits gekündigt und bin wieder zu WoW zurück, es bietet mir doch einfach mehr für mein Geld.
> 
> Aion ist leider nicht das was ich mir erhoft hatte, auch nicht nach dem Patch, und durch das ungleichgewicht wurde es nur schlimmer, es ist mir einfach zuviel time und money sink, WoW gilt allerdings auch nur zur überbrückung bis Final Fantasy 14 endlich raus kommt.




Patch 1.9. war auch kein content patch..


und zweitens wirst du mit FFXIV nicht glücklich werden, da B der timesink noch höher als in AION sein wird..
Ok dafür hat es andere stärken, zum beispiel story, die in AION gegen FF nunmal nicht anstinken kann.

Aber ich sprech aus FFXI erfahrung.. FFXIV wird kein leichter brocken wie WoW werden.. auch viel grind, zwar gruppengrind und partyplay.. aber grind^^
Aber auch story mit cutscnes^^ FFXIV ist halt nen pvm spiel, was auch mal nice sein kann, was ich selbst als eingefleischter rvr/pvp spieler nicht gedacht hätte.. in FFXI zumindest war das partyplay einfach nur super nice und anders



Wie gesagt 1.9. war kein content patch.. ich denke schon, dass AION 2.0. wesentlich mehr bieten wird.. viele neue instanzen, auch für low level twinks, solo instanzen.
Und Balaurea mit ground abyss und nem riesigen neuem gebiet wird endgeil.. ich hoffe es zumindest. meine meinung^^



und @ topic
warum willst du das wissen?^^




Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wie ich hörte, kündigt Hans, Franz, Sepp, Karl, Otto, Fritz, Eddie, Herbert, Arnim, Achim, Berthold, Egon, Donald, Eugen, Gottfried, Friedrich, Heinrich, Florian, Alex, Günther, Hubert, Gerhard, Thomas, Rupert, Rudi, Lukas, Daniel. Ach ja, Felix hört auch auf ...
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: eine solche Umfrage ist völlig sinnlos. Was soll es Dir bringen, wenn hier ein paar Leute schreiben, dass sie wie Du unzufrieden sind und aufhören? Dass Du Dich nicht so alleine fühlst? Kommt dann da ein bisschen Wärme bei Dir auf?



der letzte satz is göttlich ich danke dir^^



Ich sag zu dem janzen nur:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHHPCQpt96k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FFXIV werd ich mir auch reinziehn, aber ich denk dass balaurea schon toll wird... endlich ground abyss, maybe DAOC like


Ich mein 2.0. kommt warscheinlich für viele zu spät.. nen monat vor dem release zu kündigen find ich iwo aber auch dumm^^


----------



## Alyshra (3. August 2010)

Zur Balance kann ich gerade nicht viel sagen, da ich eher in der LvL Phase abhänge. Aber was mich bissel aufgeregt hat, war die Serverzusammenlegung + Namensänderung. Umzug + kein Internet = Wusste von allem nichts und nun sind 2 / 3 Namen belegt. Kundensupport ist ne glatte 6, da die Frist schon vorrüber ist -.-


----------



## Thoriumobi (3. August 2010)

Was ändert denn Aion 2.0 an der verquarkten Serverbalance (in einem PvP basiertem Spiel!) ? Oder an den zerrissenen Legionen?


----------



## orkman (3. August 2010)

Ich bleibe ... die situation im moment stoert mich net einmal und ich bin bei der unterliegenden fraktion 
wer wegen sowas aufhoert is nur doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bleibe ganz klar ... denn sogar so wies im moment ist , ISTS BESSER ALS WOW

mfg


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (3. August 2010)

ich hab au Aion gespielt die krieg da iwi nichts auf die reihe  und versuchens immer gutzu machen mit Doppel ex we´s  nja würd nicht dafür zahlen wow is schon viel besser


----------



## Nahemis (3. August 2010)

Ist Aion zu hart war WoW zu weich^^

Du hast schon Recht, Aion ist um einiges schwerer als WoW. Aber ich komme gut damit klar und sehe es auch als Herausforderung, wenn ich bei einer Quest paar mal ins Gras beiße.
Dann heißt es die Taktik neu zu überdenken und schon läuft es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe z.B im Lepharisten Konstruktionlager gequestet und immer, wenn ich nicht aufgepasst habe, hat mich eine Elite-Patrouille lvl 38 gekillt. In der Folgequest sollte ich diese Elite-Patrouille ausschalten. Ich war so stolz, als ich die Quest dann geschafft habe.

Klar das ich beim leveln in Aion öfter sterbe als bei WoW aber ich sehe es als Herausforderung besser zu werden und da kommt bei mir der Spielspass auf.

Ich habe gerade angefangen in Heiron zu questen. Alleine das Gebiet ist ober geil und der Dschungel sieht richtig nice aus. Da kann man sich schonmal verlaufen. Ich freu mich schon voll dort zu questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denk mal die Leute, die WoW gewohnt sind, werden mit Aion überfordert sein und zu Wow zurück gehen. Deswegen besteht die Aion Com nicht aus Wow Spielen.
Bei Aion braucht man Geschick, Geduld und Teamplay.

Heiron




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0tpArp7WzEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arwensstern (3. August 2010)

Ich habe bereits gekündigt und bin wieder zu WoW zurück, es bietet mir doch einfach mehr für mein Geld.


----------



## La Saint (3. August 2010)

Ich habe nicht gekündigt und ich gehe auch nicht nach WoW zurück.

Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir Cataclysm anzuschauen. Die reine Neugier halt. Aber alles, was ich in letzter Zeit von Blizzard und WoW gehört habe, erzeugt nur Abneigung und Widerwillen. RealID, Echtnamen im Forum, BattleNet und Datenhandel auf der einen Seite, Recount, Gearscore und Dungeonfinder auf der anderen Seite. 

Außerdem sollte man sich nichts vormachen. Dieses Addon ist, wie die anderen beiden zuvor auch, nur eine kostenpflichtige Weiterspielerlaubnis. Entweder man kauft es sich, oder man hört mit WoW auf. Dazwischen gibt es nichts. Dabei geht Blizzard wie immer ziemlich hinterlistig vor. Es ist ja nicht nur so, daß man ohne Addon von dem neuen Inhalt ausgeschlossen wird, man kann den alten auch nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzen. Früher machten sie es über die Stats der neuen Items, wie es jetzt laufen wird mit der komplett umgestalteten Alten Welt wird sich noch zeigen. Möglicherweise spielen die Leute ohne Addon in einer eigenen Instanz der Alten Welt.

Aber wie gesagt, mich interessiert das nicht mehr. Ich esse lieber in einem Steakhaus als in einem Fastfoodrestaurant. Um mich mal selber aus einem gelöschten Kommentar zu zitieren ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Ankira (3. August 2010)

ch dachte awaken geht balder ??


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich denk mal die Leute, die WoW gewohnt sind, werden mit Aion überfordert sein und zu Wow zurück gehen. Deswegen besteht die Aion Com nicht aus Wow Spielen.
> Bei Aion braucht man Geschick, Geduld und Teamplay.



Wie schon gesagt wer mit einem mmo überfordert ist der hat entweder a) noch nie ein MMo gespielt oder b) sich kaum in der nähe eines PC befunden. Aion ist im Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht anders als alle anderen mmos und man brauch ganz sicher kein geschick oder geduld . Teamplay sollte man generell in MMOs haben um weiterzukkommen mak abgesehen von Wow in dem nach 2 monaten alles so einfach ist dass jeder rnd geht


----------



## xontroulis (3. August 2010)

Die meisten die hier auf aufhoeren klicken sind eh WoW- Suchtis, die meinen dadurch etwas besonderes zu erreichen schlecht fuer Aion abzustimmen. Also sage ich mal: buffed ist sicherlich die schlechteste Seite fuer solch eine Abstimmung. 100% nicht neutral!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. August 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Die meisten die hier auf aufhoeren klicken sind eh WoW- Suchtis, die meinen dadurch etwas besonderes zu erreichen schlecht fuer Aion abzustimmen. Also sage ich mal: buffed ist sicherlich die schlechteste Seite fuer solch eine Abstimmung. 100% nicht neutral!



Das denk ich allerdings auch soviele leute die hier abstimmen waren ja grad mal zum start hier unterwegs, 3/4 von den JAs kannste also etwa wegnehmen


----------



## orkman (3. August 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Aion ist im Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht anders als alle anderen mmos und man brauch ganz sicher kein geschick oder geduld .



da kann ich voll und ganz NICHT zustimmen! haste aion ueberhaupt gezockt ? in wow bin ich in 1 woche 1-80 ... in aion kannste da mal 1-20 machen (oder ein bissl hoeher) und in wow sind die boss taktiken immer das gleiche ... rumhuepfen , aussem feuer , aussem strahl ... adds downkloppen etc... nix kompliziertes und den IQ der meisten wow spieler wird da schon an die grenze des moeglichen gebracht ...
in aion MUSS man cc machen sonst wird das stinknormale elite gebiet zum massenselbstmord

mfg


----------



## Ehnoah (3. August 2010)

Xelyna* schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits gekündigt und bin wieder zu WoW zurück, es bietet mir doch einfach mehr für mein Geld.
> 
> Aion ist leider nicht das was ich mir erhoft hatte, auch nicht nach dem Patch, und durch das ungleichgewicht wurde es nur schlimmer, es ist mir einfach zuviel time und money sink, WoW gilt allerdings auch nur zur überbrückung bis Final Fantasy 14 endlich raus kommt.




FF14 ist leider auch nicht so toll. Ich hab nen Rechner der neusten Generation und kann es nicht spielen. Außerdem kommen diese nervigen Chinesen noch dazu die NICHT getrennt werden. Es werden alle immer zusamm Spielen. 

Sollte FF14 es hin bekommen de/eng usw zu trennen schau ich es mir ev. nochmal an =(

naja mein Beta Zugang liegt hier brach rum und versauert


----------



## Zylenia (3. August 2010)

Seid froh das die WoW Spieler wieder abhauen,die spielen lieber ihr Kindergarten MMO,wo man alles sofort bekommt,nie stirbt ( oder sehr selten ),Quests keine Herrausforderung sind.
WoW war auch mal ein MMORPG zu Classic Zeitren,dort gab es Quest die man nur in Gruppen schaffen konnte usw,also ein richtiges MMO.
Nun ist das alles nur noch schnell schnell schnell.
Wie gesagt seid froh das solche Spieler damit überfordert sind,ist die Community viel besser.


----------



## Xelyna* (3. August 2010)

> Patch 1.9. war auch kein content patch..



Was hat das mit dem thema zu tun? Von neuen Content hat keiner gesprochen, Es ging um die ausbügelung von problemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> und zweitens wirst du mit FFXIV nicht glücklich werden, da B der timesink noch höher als in AION sein wird..



Weiß ich selber, ich spiel Final Fantasy 11 seit 4 Jahren, in Gegensatz zu Aion bietet ein Final Fantasy aber einen gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad grad und man wird als Spieler wirklich Aktiv gefordert, Ganz zu schweigen von der Fortlaufenden Story die mit jeden addon wirklich gut weiter erzählt wird, da du es selber spielst wirst du ja wissen wovon ich rede (obwohl es auch wieder drauf ankommt wie lang du gespielt hast, man brauch viele Jahre um wirklich alles in dem spiel mitzubekommen)



> Aber ich sprech aus FFXI erfahrung..



Ich auch, wie gesagt, 4 jahre spiel ich es.



> FFXIV wird kein leichter brocken wie WoW werden.. auch viel grind, zwar gruppengrind und partyplay.. aber grind^^



Ich wollt übrigens noch anmerken da sich die beta spiel, es hat zwar viel mit dem 11er gemeinsam, aber es hat sich auch viel geändert, besonders in sachen "grind", der Zug fährt langsam in Richtung "Questen" (was ich schade find, ich hab die schwer zu findenen aber dafür langen und schön inzinierten einzelnen quest vom 11er teil gemocht) Und viele inhalte für Solo spieler.  Das ist aber allgemein alles nichts neues was ich dir hier erzähle, wenn man sich etwas über das spiel informiert findet man genug berichte und Interviews die rausblitzen lassen das das spiel von der Schwierigkeit und Gruppen/Quest Dynamik des alten Teiles nichts mehr zu tun hat.

Du musst generell nicht annehmen das ich nichts anderes als WoW gewöhnt bin, Genau so wie man das nicht ständig bei anderen muss, genau deswegen bin ich gegen dieses typische " blabla du spielst wow du bist verweichlicht" Gelaber, erstens weil es generell meistens Schwachsinn ist und ne lausige art die Probleme des eigenen MMOs zu decken da wow Spieler ja allgemein keine Ahnung haben, sind ja alle verweichlicht

Und zweitens weil das allgemein keine Art ist zu Argumentieren und zu Diskutieren, ich könnt auch gleich mal am Anfang einer Diskussion mit einem Diskussionspartner sagen " du bist dumm und hast keine Ahnung" somit nehme ich seinen Argumenten die Kraft, was er sagt ist ja automatisch falsch, er ist ja "dumm".

Man sollt mit Argumenten in der Sache Glänzen, und nicht mit dem typischen WoW Geflame, der drops ist gelutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber auch story mit cutscnes^^ FFXIV ist halt nen pvm spiel, was auch mal nice sein kann, was ich selbst als eingefleischter rvr/pvp spieler nicht gedacht hätte.. in FFXI zumindest war das partyplay einfach nur super nice und anders




Weiß ich, Es verdient in gegensatz zu Wow und Aion das "RPG" am ende des wortes "MMO" wo sonst kann man mit sein gildenkolegen sich ein chokobo mieten, erst mal schön lange reiten und danach noch eine Bootsfahrt in echtzeit machen die gut und gern mit warte zeit 20 bis 30 minuten in anspruch nimmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Wie gesagt 1.9. war kein content patch.



Davon war bei mir nie die rede, es ging um die ausbügelung von fehlern und Problemen und diese wurden eben nicht weniger sondern mehr.



> ich denke schon, dass AION 2.0. wesentlich mehr bieten wird.. viele neue instanzen, auch für low level twinks, solo instanzen.
> Und Balaurea mit ground abyss und nem riesigen neuem gebiet wird endgeil.. ich hoffe es zumindest. meine meinung^^




Die frage ist nur ob es was bessern wird, wie gesagt... das spiel brauch im moment nicht umbedingt neuen Kontent, durch den Time sink und dem grind faktor gibts mehr als genug zu tun, da es ein PVP spiel ist sowieso, es müssen die Probleme angegangen werden.



> Ich mein 2.0. kommt warscheinlich für viele zu spät.. nen monat vor dem release zu kündigen find ich iwo aber auch dumm^^



Es ist ja nicht so wie wenn man mit 2.0 nicht neu reaktivieren könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna* (3. August 2010)

> FF14 ist leider auch nicht so toll. Ich hab nen Rechner der neusten Generation und kann es nicht spielen. Außerdem kommen diese nervigen Chinesen noch dazu die NICHT getrennt werden. Es werden alle immer zusamm Spielen.



Dann ist dein Rechner Garantiert kein Rechner der "neusten Generation" ich hab mir auch erst einen neuen Rechner zugelegt und hab den Benchmark des spiels laufen lassen und es läuft butter weich und mein PC ist kaum ausgelastet, und das hab ich noch gemacht bevor ich die beta einladung gekriegt habe, und diese hat es bestätigt, also etwa deine Hardware ist veraltet oder dein Pc ist nicht so eingestellt wie er sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das alle zusammen geworfen werden ist normal, mag man oder mag man nicht, es gibt ein Übersetzungstool, allgemein haben aber die Ausländischen Spieler ein höheres Niveau als die Deutschen, und die verschiedenen spiele Kulturen machen für mich so ein spiel Interessanter , Englisch kann ich, ein Übersetzungstool hilft auch bei der Kommunikation, und Genug Deutsche Spieler gibst selbst noch im 11er, somit ist das kein Problem und besonders keine Fakten an den man fest machen kann "das spiel ist nicht so doll" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten spiel es doch einfach mal bei nem Kumpel auf nen Pc der etwas mehr leistung hat, dann kannst du es dir ja auch mal angucken so hab ich es früher gemacht bei Conan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Seid froh das die WoW Spieler wieder abhauen,die spielen lieber ihr Kindergarten MMO,wo man alles sofort bekommt,nie stirbt ( oder sehr selten ),Quests keine Herrausforderung sind.


Solche aussagen (besonders die Art wie du es ausdrückst) Zeugt aber nicht von einem höheren niveau als das von den angeprangerten WoW spielern das sollte dir bewust sein. Am ende sollte übrigens festgehalten werden das jeder Mensch seine eigenen vorleiben hat wie er ein spiel mag, Manche  wollen in einem spiel zb wirklich nur Spaß und sich abrackern, Andere wollen eben genau das, egal wie flach das Gefarme auch ist, Hauptsache sie Erreichen was, in keinen fällen kann das als Vorwurf genommen werden wie du es tust, das ist und bleibt dann einfach Lächerlich, Besonders wenn man die Spielevorlieben anderen dann noch mit Wörtern wie "Kindergarten" usw in Verbindung bringt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. August 2010)

orkman schrieb:


> da kann ich voll und ganz NICHT zustimmen! haste aion ueberhaupt gezockt ?
> mfg



Ja 6 Monate und am wochenende wieder reingeschaut



orkman schrieb:


> in wow bin ich in 1 woche 1-80 ... in aion kannste da mal 1-20 machen (oder ein bissl hoeher)



Nur dadurch dass etwas länger dauert ist es nicht schwerer, ich versteh nicht wie man den zeitfaktor mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad in verbindung bringen kann



orkman schrieb:


> und in wow sind die boss taktiken immer das gleiche ... rumhuepfen , aussem feuer , aussem strahl ... adds downkloppen etc... nix kompliziertes und den IQ der meisten wow spieler wird da schon an die grenze des moeglichen gebracht ...



In Aiin sind außer die Worldbosse alle bosse fast nur tank&Spank da braucht man nichtmal ne taktik für sowas wie du da angibst wirst du sogut wie nie finden mit ein paar Ausnahmen. Nach deiner Argumentation wäre das PvE also für leute denen selbst WoW zu schwer ist, dem ist natürlich nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







orkman schrieb:


> in aion MUSS man cc machen sonst wird das stinknormale elite gebiet zum massenselbstmord




ja cc wird im niedrigen leveln npch viel gebracuht und das wird auch immer so bleiben, wenn man aber 50 ist und mit ner eingespielten gruppe unterwegs ist dann wird auch das kaum noch benötigt.

So wurds mir jetzt auch am WE erzählt früher mussten wir ja noch in den festungsinis aufpassen dass wir ja nichts adden, aber heute verläuft das dann eher so : Oh wir haben den ganzen raum gepullt.....
na und?



Zylenia schrieb:


> WoW war auch mal ein MMORPG zu Classic Zeitren,dort gab es Quest die man nur in Gruppen schaffen konnte usw,also ein richtiges MMO.



Das waren noch zeiten, an die werd ich immer zurückdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (3. August 2010)

Das Benchmark von FF14 läuft perfekt bei mir. Es liegt an dem Spiel selbst. Sämtliche Spiele laufen auf max ohne prob. nur FF14 zickt rum ( ev. liegt es an SLI ? )


----------



## Xelyna* (3. August 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Das Benchmark von FF14 läuft perfekt bei mir. Es liegt an dem Spiel selbst. Sämtliche Spiele laufen auf max ohne prob. nur FF14 zickt rum ( ev. liegt es an SLI ? )



Hmm, villeicht gibt es einen Konflikt mit deiner Hardware, villeicht auch einfach nen Treiber Konflikt, villeicht liegts auch am SLI, allerdings kenn ich mich mit SLI nicht aus und hab bis jetzt die finger davon gelassen da ich gelesen hab die meisten Spiele unterstützen SLI sowieso nicht ^^

edit: Übrigens ist das eine Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es Probleme gibt solltest du diese melden, dafür wurdest du in die beta eingeladen.


----------



## Wutprobe (3. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wie ich hörte, kündigt Hans, Franz, Sepp, Karl, Otto, Fritz, Eddie, Herbert, Arnim, Achim, Berthold, Egon, Donald, Eugen, Gottfried, Friedrich, Heinrich, Florian, Alex, Günther, Hubert, Gerhard, Thomas, Rupert, Rudi, Lukas, Daniel. Ach ja, Felix hört auch auf ...
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: eine solche Umfrage ist völlig sinnlos. Was soll es Dir bringen, wenn hier ein paar Leute schreiben, dass sie wie Du unzufrieden sind und aufhören? Dass Du Dich nicht so alleine fühlst? Kommt dann da ein bisschen Wärme bei Dir auf?



/sign :O


----------



## marshmellow07 (3. August 2010)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Ich kündige auch!!! Mit Sicherheit!!!!

Aber erst nachdem ich mir nen Account erstellt habe!!!!

Wayne interessierts!? Was willst mit son Schwachsinn erreichen!? Willst Leute aufhussen!?

Is schön das Du kündigen willst! Machs doch einfach und maul hier nicht rum! Bringt eh nix und Du wirst damit nichts erreichen!


Lg Marshmellow


----------



## Thoriumobi (3. August 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Was ändert denn Aion 2.0 an der verquarkten Serverbalance (in einem PvP basiertem Spiel!) ? Oder an den zerrissenen Legionen?






Also nix, danke, wie ichs mir dachte! Aber Hauptsache, im vergammelten Steakhaus essen...


----------



## Wutprobe (3. August 2010)

Was beschwert ihr euch eigentlich an NCSOFT ? was können die denn dafür ?
sochle leute die so ein thema erstellen sind doch genau an den problemen schuld über die sich alle immer grundlos aufregen :O

ohh hilfe die legionen gehen kaputt uhh die server sind nicht balanced das daran die community schuld hat sieht wie immer keiner...
ncsoft verhindert z.B. das man von einer bestimmten rasse keine chars mehr erstellen kann wenn sie in der überzahl sind was sollen sie den noch alles tun ? einfach leute löschen ? :O
man kann es nicht immer jedem recht machen aber manche übertreiben es schon mit dem selbstmitleid


----------



## Xelyna* (3. August 2010)

> Was beschwert ihr euch eigentlich an NCSOFT ? was können die denn dafür ?



Sie vermarkten das spiel in Europa, sie machen versprechungen die sie nicht halten, sie könn ziehmlich viel dafür wie die Lage ist, Und das sie in letzter zeit mit ihren aussagen fehler gemacht haben haben sie schon selbst eingesehen.



> ohh hilfe die legionen gehen kaputt uhh die server sind nicht balanced das daran die community schuld hat sieht wie immer keiner...



Vor der server zusammenlegung und dem Charackter Transfair war sie komischerweiße bei mir auf dem server völlig in ordnung... Wüst nicht wo daran die Community schuld ist.



> ncsoft verhindert z.B. das man von einer bestimmten rasse keine chars mehr erstellen kann wenn sie in der überzahl sind was sollen sie den noch alles tun ?



Es nicht ermöglichen das sich 80 % der asmos von einem server auf einen anderen Transen..



> man kann es nicht immer jedem recht machen aber manche übertreiben es schon mit dem selbstmitleid



Im moment machen sie es aber vielen nicht Recht, wenn sich ein Community Manager zu Problemen äusert sind sie wohl auch da, da kannst du deine Rosarote Brille so lange aufhaben wie du willst...


----------



## Wutprobe (3. August 2010)

Ja wie wäre es wenn ihr NCSOFT einfach mal ein wenig zeit lasst die probleme zu beheben ?^^
solche versprechungen kann man nicht einfach von einem tag auf dem anderen in die tat umsetzen die müssen auch erstmal durchdacht werden sodass das beste für die community dabei rauskommt :O


wer ist denn daran schuld das es überhaupt zu solchen kostenlosen transfers kommt ?^^ wenn die community rumweint muss ncsoft halt auch was ändern...
auf meinem server ist immer noch das gleiche bild wie vorher...

ich hab selber nen asmo wollte ihn transen was aber leider nicht funktioniert hat... also von dem her kann deine aussage auch nicht ganz stimmen

es bestreitet doch keiner das es einige probleme gibt dennoch sollte man den leuten einfach mal zeit lassen^^ die kündigen 2.0 einen riesen patch an udn jez sollen sie noch alles davor schnell ändern ? die leute haben genug arbeit und haben auch nicht 24 stunden am tag zeit dafür :O


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. August 2010)

Oegi schrieb:


> ich hab selber nen asmo wollte ihn transen was aber leider nicht funktioniert hat... also von dem her kann deine aussage auch nicht ganz stimmen



Soweit ich weiß haben sie irgendwann gemerkt, dass Großteile der Fraktionen ihren Server verlassen haben und so wurden die Transfers wieder gesperrt was unteranderen zu den problemen von zerrissenen Legionen geführt hat (Problem vom TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sowie einen extremes Ungleichgewicht auf Servern bei denen die gegnerische Seite fast ganz weggetranst ist


----------



## Thodis (3. August 2010)

Naja, nicht vergessen das die Transfers erst vor kurzen statt gefunden haben. Jetzt eine woche später rumzuschreien das Spiel sei zwecks Balance nicht mehr Spielbar finde ich Persönlich übertrieben. Und die Frage "Wer Kündigt noch seinen Account" hat für mich "Kriegsanzettelungscharacter" und hat so in der Form nichts in einen Forum zu suchen, weil man den inhalt auch zimlich schnell als versuchten Boykott gegen Aion sehen kann.


----------



## Nahemis (3. August 2010)

Wenn sie den Servertransfer nicht gestoppt hätten, wäre z.b auf Kromede Elyos seite nichts mehr los gewesen. Oh wie sie alle weg wollten wegen den bösen Leuten von Awaken. 

Jetzt reißen sie sich zumindest etwas zusammen und siehe da... die Keeps werden wieder von den Elyos erobert. Wenn die Leute sich mal wieder beruhigen könnten, dann würde es auch laufen. So sehe ich das.


----------



## Oníshanu (3. August 2010)

Silentpups schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aion Community,
> 
> ich nöchte mal gerne eine Rundfrage machen wer alles sein Aion Account Kündigt? "warum wegen Server Banlanc"
> 
> ...



Klingt für mich nach:"Ich geh jetzt wieder zu WoW,wer kommt mit?"

Ich komme mit dem Sinn dieser Umfrage nicht ins Reine,da es sowieso ziemlich verfälscht wird durch die ganzen WoW-Kids,die auf Ja klicken nur um mal eins auszuwischen


----------



## Virthu (3. August 2010)

wie hier alle wowler und trolle, die nie aion gespielt haben, mit "ja" abstimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: kromede ist hinüber, vermutlich für immer. da wird nix mehr passieren, ausser asmos erlauben es. sobald die transfers wieder aktiv sind, wird jeder, der nur kann, weg sein. hoffentlich verroten die von awaken auch weiterhin auf ihren lower keeps, denn die trottel haben anscheinend seit warhammer nichts im bezug auf ein rvr spiel dazugelernt.


----------



## Kafka (3. August 2010)

Leg den ACC ruhig auf Eis, aber verteufel nicht gleich AION. Entweder NC Soft bekommt es wieder hin oder AION steht eh auf verlorenen posten, da hilft nur abwarten. Aber such dir lieber zur Überbrückung ein F2P und keines falls wow. In WoW bekommste genau so wenig für dein Geld aber hast ungleich mehr flammende Idioten.


----------



## Virthu (3. August 2010)

es geht den leuten, die von kromede weg wollen nicht so sehr um das ungleichgewicht, sondern eher um eins: weg von awaken. mit awaken in der eigenen fraktion kann man in einem rvr spiel schlichtweg nichts auf die beine bekommen, wenn man einer einigermassen geschlossenen gegenseite, die auf die gleichen prinzipien aufbaut, wie ex-kromede elyos allianz, gegenübersteht.

ich habe mir den kack auf votan lange genug angesehen, um schlichtweg die schnauze voll zu haben von anscheinend völlig minderbemittelten vollidioten, die nie mehr als "lolo, hab mehr ap als du", "ich bin besser als du" und dergleichen bringen können, wenn sie mal von erwachsenen menschen mit einer stichaltigen argumentation konfrontiert werden. es geht da gar nicht mehr darum, ob und wie gross die asmo überzahl ist, sondern nur darum, dass man mit ganz speziellen vollidioten nicht auf dem gleichen server sein möchte. und die haben bereits seit wow tradition im arschlochtum.

dabei hat thor z.b. anscheinend eine asmo überzahl, weshalb das für einen elyos prima transferziel wäre.

p.s.: *thoriumobi* ist ein troll. von seinen über 300 beiträgen sind 90% trollversuche in aion und warhammer foren. beachtet ihn einfach nicht.


----------



## xTony montana (4. August 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Ich mach auch mal ne Umfrage auf:
> 
> *Wer will das Silentpups aus dem Buffed Forum gebannt wird?*
> 
> ...



jo du hast recht er nervt richtig


----------



## xTony montana (4. August 2010)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach:"Ich geh jetzt wieder zu WoW,wer kommt mit?"
> 
> Ich komme mit dem Sinn dieser Umfrage nicht ins Reine,da es sowieso ziemlich verfälscht wird durch die ganzen WoW-Kids,die auf Ja klicken nur um mal eins auszuwischen



glaub ich nich er hat wow auch schon geflamt er mag anscheind nix


----------



## Tonkra (4. August 2010)

hoffentlich was das sarkasmus bzw. ironie... die scheiß bg kacke kannste ma bei wow oder WAR lassen..

easy mode oder wie?


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2010)

Eieiei - ich mach hier mal zu.

@Silentpups: Wir sind uns durchaus bewusst, dass du Threads und Beiträge nicht nur aus Interesse, sondern auch zur Provokation eröffnest, fühle dich also (seit geraumer Zeit schon) beobachtet. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rest: Der Thread hier ist zu, weil genau das eingetreten ist, was der TE offensichtlich erreichen wollte, Flamerei.


----------

